# Made a Kydex holster today.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Though Maximo made me a very fine pair of holsters I had to try it myself so I finally got my 1’ x 2’ piece of Kydex in today and made myself a holster for my G23 and a magazine. It turned out okay but have not worn it around yet. It does come out of the holster faster than leather but certainly nothing to look at compared to Maximo’s work.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dang!!! Where's the pics man!!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't beleive nothin without a picture.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its pink Kydex, right? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I don't beleive nothin without a picture.


:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Details Man - Pic's :smt068 

I am looking for a custom holster solution - Self made may be the best solution. How would you rate making one yourself.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay. I know you've asked for proof so here it is. It took so long to post because I didn't like the way the belt retention turned out so I changed it completely.

I now have an IWB tuckable which works pretty good. I also made a IWB tuckable magazine carrier and a little holster for my Bench Made knife. I'm pleased with the way that you can hardly see the belt retention holders. I made it a split holder because I tend to carry at about 1 o'clock and that's where my belt loop is.

Here is a front shot.









Here is the back.









Holster in place- full tuck.









Holster on outside to show where they are.









I'm pleased for my first holster. I'm already planning an OWB and a competition holster later. I'm going to make a holster for my bed side which will hang off the side with the left over kydex. I bought a 1' x 2' piece from http://www.classicknifekits.com/kk_1mainframe.htm


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Okay. I know you've asked for proof so here it is. It took so long to post because I didn't like the way the belt retention turned out so I changed it completely.
> 
> I now have an IWB tuckable which works pretty good. I also made a IWB tuckable magazine carrier and a little holster for my Bench Made knife. I'm pleased with the way that you can hardly see the belt retention holders. I made it a split holder because I tend to carry at about 1 o'clock and that's where my belt loop is.
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Very nice!!

Interesting carry position........if it works for you, rock on!!!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Looks good man.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Interesting carry position........if it works for you, rock on!!!


That's only place I've found to be comfortable. 3 O'Clock rides on my hip bone to much and is uncomfortable. 5 or 6 O'clock is not comfortable either. I'm sure it would be different if it was an OWB. In the Air Force I had no problems carrying at 3 O'Clock but that was OWB.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> That's only place I've found to be comfortable. 3 O'Clock rides on my hip bone to much and is uncomfortable. 5 or 6 O'clock is not comfortable either. I'm sure it would be different if it was an OWB. In the Air Force I had no problems carrying at 3 O'Clock but that was OWB.


 I carry mine there sometimes when I am standing. When I sit I just real slick like push it to the 3 O"Clock position. I have been dealing with a minor hip injury for the past few weeks and have had to come up with alternate carry positions.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good Job there my man. You might make holsters on the side along with taking pictures. Make a little income from both. Good luck.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey T,

that's nice work, especally for your first time :smt023 Also, thanks for putting that link up. There's some very interest things on there...


----------

